# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Kropka na soczewce

## mufaska

Witam,
noszę soczewki roczne... nigdy nie było problemów ale parę dni temu zaczęła mnie uwierać lewa soczewka. Okazało się że jest na niej dośc spora czarno czerwona kropka której w żaden sposób nie da się usunąć. Próbowałam każdym sposobem, oczywiście delikatnie żeby nic nie uszkodzić ale nadal nic ; / 
Wizytę u okulisty mam dopiero za 2 tygodnie, może moglibyście poradzić co zrobić z tym do tego czasu? Nie mogę sobie pozwolić na chodzenie bez nich, mam wadę -11.

Może spróbować oczyścić solą fizjologiczną?

----------

